# Pacing and stress



## Junomidge (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a five year old dog who exhibits both social and separation anxiety. Inside the house she will pace most of the time and she never seems able to just relax and lay down unless I ask her to get on her bed. Once there she will stay, but if I don't keep an eye on her she'll get up and begin pacing again. She gets a lot of exercise, walks and playing with my other dog. She loves to chase tennis balls and swimming is her favorite thing in the world.

The separation anxiety is more severe, and it focuses on my other dog. If they are both on lead, and are held several feet apart, they go crazy. If one dog is walked away from the other, there is instant yowling and jumping like they are about to die.

Are there exercises/training tips to help these issues?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

How much exercise does she get? I know you said 'a lot' but how much exactly?
Does she have toys or bones to chew while in the house or other things to occupy her? Have you tried giving Kongs or food puzzles?


----------



## Junomidge (Oct 5, 2005)

I should have mentioned that I got her at 18 months from a breeder. She didn't know how to play, and it took me half a year to get her to chase a ball or stick. She ignores chew toys, but maybe something that is food would motivate her. 

She is out playing in the dog yard while I am at work (I have watched through the window and she and the other dog play and wrestle constantly) and I throw balls for them for 1/2 hour when I get home. They get walks off-lead most weekends, but with the bad weather sometimes a few weeks will go by between long walks. 

I understand exercise relieves stress, but I think she lacks confidence in herself. That is my feeling. She is nice, and gentle, but she is very reserved and doesn't display affection. Even when I come home from work, the other dog will slobber all over me, but Chloe barely wags her tail. She comes when called, and likes to be petted, but she never comes asking.

I don't know. I just feel that she doesn't know how to be a dog. I think she lacked socialization as a puppy in the dog show world.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Have you considered getting involved in a directed dog sport? Something a dog needs to do away from you or another dog like Agility? Sometimes the best way to build confidence is to have the dog working.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

I would definitely exercise her more (fast walking, running, etc.). It doesn't look like she gets enough exercise. Also, what Betsy said, some kind of dog sport. Even if you got her a doggie backpack while working out in the evenings. Obedience classes are fun.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

I would go walking with them every evening for at least 20 minutes, and have Chloe wear a doggie backpack. I think this would help all 3 of your bond. I have an old doggie backpack of Glory's. If you are interested, send me a PM.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

On a side note, are you close to Victoria? That is one of my all time favorite cities!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not Junomidge, but I used to live in Victoria.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

sigh......I miss the toffee and pastry shops.......sigh


----------



## Junomidge (Oct 5, 2005)

I tried agility with her a year ago. We went through the whole set of lessons and even the agility instructor said she wasn't really the type of dog to enjoy it. She did all the routines perfectly, but not with enthusiasm and without any speed. The instructor said to get down on the ground with her and play, to try and build up her drive, but Chloe just looked at me like I was nuts. 

She has also passed her obedience class through the local kennel club, again, she does everything perfectly just in a subdued, reserved way. She doesn't get excited when praised.

I don't really know how else to explain it. She just doesn't seem to know how to be a dog. My friend says she has shut down since she never learned proper reactions in social situations. She does what she is told but doesn't think independently very well.

Since I live by myself and work full time, I do what I can to exercise them. There is just not enough time in my day to go for long hikes (especially since it is dark when I get home at 5pm). Thanks for the suggestions, I'll see if there is a puzzle toy she'll play with. I know she likes greenies and other rawhide type bones.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ava likes to find things..... and I have been working with her to help her.....for example, find the flying squirrel (one of her favorite toys) she looks around, then looks at me and I turn my body and throw my hand out in the direction of the toy......she trots off that way. Anyway, maybe you can find something she really loves to do, and use that to help her. 

My Heidi didnt know how to play when I got her......she was afraid of squeaky toys....didnt know what a ball was, etc........ She finally fell in love with a Kong.......


----------



## puppymamma (Jun 26, 2009)

I am going through the exact same issue and I have had great success trying to curb my boys anxiety by asking for a down stay instead of allowing him to pace. He was not confident in me as a leader and I have worked really hard to help him gain confidence in me. I will physically, gently put him back in a stay if he gets back up. 
Also I don't allow him to go outside and play with his toys on his own as it seems to increase his anxiety and he is always trying to get me to let him out which makes him more anxious. I think that until you curb the anxiety he will not get any better!
My boy was taken from his litter way too early and does not have the appropriate play and doggy behaviours either. Anything you do WITH her will help her gain confidence and focus more on you as a leader. I am in a simialr boat as you with the exercise, I was doing lots of ball and frisbee but neglecting the walks which did not help my leader status.
Good luck!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

have you tried tracking? the dog kinda of works independantly, more on their own........

also, with dogs that have some of the issues yours has, sometimes it takes a while for them to get things.........how long did you do agility? it took me at least a good year with my youngest who has some issues........it was very frustrating in agility at first..didn't seem like he liked it.......he was more interested in things going on around him......although it was frustrating i hung in there, and one day it just clicked with him..............he started enjoying the course, and we started working as a team............working through these issues does not happen over night, or even over months, it takes a while, but once it happens its all worth it............

i would definitely keep your dog in something fun and exciting and stick with it.....


----------

